# College Fraternities



## Benton (Jan 12, 2011)

I know I was involved in two fraternities in college, and they impacted me greatly in terms of the person I am today. And while they are not the only influence in my decision, they were a big factor in my decision to petition for the degrees of Freemasonry. 

I also reference them a lot in these forums as, since I'm both a young person and a young Mason, they are one of the more significant frames of reference I have when trying to relate something in Masonry or life to a prior experience.

So how many of you were in a fraternity in college? If you were, feel free to mention the name of your old fraternity, and stories relevant towards your eventual decision to join Freemasonry, etc.

---

EDIT: I suppose I should answer my own questions. 

I was in Kappa Kappa Psi, President of the fraternity for two years. It was founded by Bohumil Makovsky, who was a 32 degree Scottish Rite Mason. As you can imagine, now that I'm a Mason, I can look back and see much of Masonry's influence on things.

I was also in Phi Mu Alpha Sinfonia. While the founder wasn't a Mason to my knowledge, some of the initial members became Masons. While I won't violate that obligation and give away any secrets, I will say that the Ritual for that fraternity is very heavily influenced by our ritual, and any Mason would easily recognize where they got their inspiration. 

Only after becoming a Mason did I realize how much Masonry essentially built a foundation for every college fraternity out there.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 12, 2011)

Although I was never fully a member of a fraternity in college (community college did not offer), I had a friend who was a member of Sigma Alpha Mu down at SFA. I was down there every weekend that he was there. The SAMY's kind of adopted me into the group as one of their own. I will certainly never forget the young men that I met there and the "things" that went on....

Good Times, when I was a lot less intelligent than I am Now...


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 12, 2011)

Never was in one.
I noticed right away that if you weren't in their frat you were basically ignored, except for during the summer sessions when all the rest is their frat brothers had gone home.
At least that's the way it was in the mid 1980s

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




			
				robert leachman said:
			
		

> Never was in one.
> I noticed right away that if you weren't in their frat you were basically ignored, except for during the summer sessions when all the rest is their frat brothers had gone home.
> At least that's the way it was in the mid 1980's at SHSU.


----------



## peace out (Jan 12, 2011)

I was in Phi Theta Kappa in Junior College.  It was an honor society so not so much a fraternity in the normal sense.


----------



## JTM (Jan 12, 2011)

Lambda Chi Alpha


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 12, 2011)

I Tappa Keg / I Felta Thigh


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 12, 2011)

I was a member of the college newspaper staff, yearbook staff, first student member of the athletic committee, and student union board.  No frats ... unless you consider G.D.I. as a frat?  Other than that, working and studying, I got four hours of sleep per day.  Not always in a row, but four hours a day.


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 13, 2011)

Lamda lamda lamda!


----------



## jim9361 (Jan 13, 2011)

robert leachman said:


> Never was in one.
> I noticed right away that if you weren't in their frat you were basically ignored, except for during the summer sessions when all the rest is their frat brothers had gone home.
> At least that's the way it was in the mid 1980s
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------


Yep thats how I saw it some what while I was at SHSU. I was not in one but if you made the effort you were accepted by most frat bro.s. 

--SHSU Class of '93


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 14, 2011)

Signa Phi Nuthin'   :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

Half and half.  Looks like we keep turning corners throughout life.  Some were joiners as college kids, others not.  Interesting to this point.  I'd like to see a larger sampling.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 24, 2011)

Rho Sigma Gamma. The Mortuary Fraternity at San Antonio College... The year I attended there, we did several worthwhile community things such as; Held an Easter Egg Hunt for an Orphanage of Aids Children, Hosted a Christmas party for Same Orphanage, etc. 
Wish I had joined later when I attended another college, but time constraints just wouldn't allow it..


----------



## Beathard (Feb 1, 2011)

Omega Phi Omega and Alpha Phi Omega


----------

